# Rzrecovery....



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone given RZrecovery a run on their thunderbolts. It was a featured story on RootzWiki, I haven't seen it brought up in the development section.

I with wait in line ....


----------



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

Is that the touchscreen one? If so it looks awesome.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have. Worked good but it wouldn't flash certain zips. With or without verification. Sad cause I really liked it. Back on twrp


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with it. Flashes everything I've put thru it! If you have an issue, post in the thread. RaidZero is an awesome guy and will do whatever he can to help fix it for you, and future users!

I helped test it in the d1 days, he's cool to work with...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> I have. Worked good but it wouldn't flash certain zips. With or without verification. Sad cause I really liked it. Back on twrp


I had the same problem. It has something to do with an update script or something like that. He explains it in his thread. I just don't understand why he doesn't update his recovery instead of telling people to update their flashable zips. I've never gotten these errors with TeamWin, or CWMR which I used before that.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Because his recovery is gingerbread based. I believe others are froyo based. So if someone (a dev) is using an old update script it won't work.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Duck (Oct 1, 2011)

It bricked my phone.


----------



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

Baby Duck said:


> It bricked my phone.


More info?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Baby Duck said:


> It bricked my phone.


Troll a little?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Troll a little?


Hahaha ya think...?

Now in regards to the actual topic of this thread, I would also like to hear if anybody is running rzr with success. I ran it on my d1 and much preferred it to cwr. In fact, I've been getting pretty frustrated with cwr lately. Twice in the past week I've just finished flashing a zip from my sdcard and cwr didn't give me the option to go back to the previous menu or reboot. Basically I was stuck in the "choose zip from sdcard" menu with no way out besides a battery pull. I'm ready for something else.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> I have. Worked good but it wouldn't flash certain zips. With or without verification. Sad cause I really liked it.


Same issues, I was the guy who tested all of the RZRecovery builds, to get them working. He would gtalk with a new build every day. I'm on CWM right now though, for some reason, sense didnt like to flash in RZR. AOSP seems to flash fine though. (From personal experience on the latest build)


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Love RZR! I have had NO issues with it. It is much faster than any other recovery IMO. 
Read the OP in Raid's thread & you'll be OK. If not just post your question / issue and I am sure Raid will help you out.

Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> Same issues, I was the guy who tested all of the RZRecovery builds, to get them working. He would gtalk with a new build every day. I'm on CWM right now though, for some reason, sense didnt like to flash in RZR. AOSP seems to flash fine though. (From personal experience on the latest build)


You're doing it wrong ;-)

I have flashed many sense roms without issues - bamf, SkyRaider, thundersense, gingersensr and many others I can't remember. 
Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> You're doing it wrong ;-)
> 
> I have flashed many sense roms without issues - bamf, SkyRaider, thundersense, gingersensr and many others I can't remember.
> Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


Same. raid definitely has a great working recovery for my phone. If those who have zip flashing issues, you should try contacting him about testing. I've not been able reproduce the issue, but he thinks he has fixed it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

If you had issues with some zips, try his latest release v2.1.1. I'm running it now, but I had no issues before so I can't really see if it's fixed for him.

I'm going to try flashing something bamf tomorrow to see if it works fine, but if any of you claiming issues could tell me what you flashed that didn't work, it would be helpful 

Edit: 
Also, for the guy claiming it "bricked my phone" can we get some details? What you flashed, what you did in recovery, what you mean by "bricked" as many throw that term around when it's not the case.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, flash the recovery zip, reboot into recovery, then flash it again and reboot. That can fix many issues. (I remember that from the d1 days)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Also, flash the recovery zip, reboot into recovery, then flash it again and reboot. That can fix many issues. (I remember that from the d1 days)
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Ah yes, good call. I forgot about the ole double flash.

Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

or flash TWRP or CWMR and not worry about a thing?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> or flash TWRP or CWMR and not worry about a thing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If that's what you want to choose, that's cool. Me, I like the features and speed of RZR! CLOCKWORKMOD IS SOOOOOOOO SLOW!

Edit:
And just for the record, cwm and TWRP have had their share of issues too. Remember the update to 5.x on cwm? There were issues for about 3 versions while Koush tried to get it right! So to reply correctly to your comment of "... Not worry about it", you always have to "worry about" what you put on your device. It's when you don't, that shit happens!


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been using TeamWin for quite a while now and it's fast as hell. I've never had a problem with it.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I must admit TWRP 2.0 looks SICK! I gotta try that when it comes out. Unless I'm already rocking my Nexus 

Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## Baby Duck (Oct 1, 2011)

I flashed it, tried to use it and it said it could not find the recovery log and I was stuck had to pull the battery and it never came back on.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

I loaded and ran it. It was smooth and faster than TWRP and I like it. I didn't try using it with my TWRP recovery files because I was worried i might not do it right and loose something, but that's just me.

I'd say it looked and ran quite well and I may eventually go back to it soon!


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Baby Duck said:


> I flashed it, tried to use it and it said it could not find the recovery log and I was stuck had to pull the battery and it never came back on.


Did you contact RaidZero (the developer)? I've never heard of this happening on any device. You said you "tried to use it" what were you doing? Backup? Restore? Flash a kernel? Flash a rom? Wiping something? Etc?


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

This recovery unlike other recoveries that I know actually can flash images
Had a boot.IMG laying on my sdcard, accidentally hit it with the selection and it flashed it


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> This recovery unlike other recoveries that I know actually can flash images
> Had a boot.IMG laying on my sdcard, accidentally hit it with the selection and it flashed it


i don't know if that's a good or bad thing lol...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

For those who may care, rzrecovery is really working great on version 2.1.2. It's flashed everything I've tried flawlessly and with speed! I highly recommend it for all flash addicts out there!

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

All the new nandroid options are pretty slick too.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> For those who may care, rzrecovery is really working great on version 2.1.2. It's flashed everything I've tried flawlessly and with speed! I highly recommend it for all flash addicts out there!
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


I just flashed again today to give it another chance. It's definitely no faster than TeamWin performing Nandroid backups. .

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

It was for me...much faster, and more simple. I even like the overall layout of the recovery better. Good that we have choices eh? 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> It was for me...much faster, and more simple. I even like the overall layout of the recovery better. Good that we have choices eh?
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


It's definitely good to have choices. One thing I just can't get used to is using the home button as enter. I'm used to using the search button on TeamWin.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------

